# Quick question about clay ammo



## Xamllew (May 17, 2013)

I bought a small tub of Crayola air-dry clay a while back, while it did make decent ammo I think it was far too lightweight. So I just want to know, is the air-dry clay different to normal pottery clay? Because if normal clay is heavier I want to buy more but if not I think I'll just move up to steel or marbles.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Clay is always going to be lighter so go ahead and move up.


----------

